# Windows 10 - Uhrzeit immer falsch :/



## noIDeaFORaNAme (4. Juli 2016)

Moin,

beobachte bei Windows ein interessantes verhalten.

Starte ich das OS habe ich immer die falsche Uhrzeit... ich muss zuerst in in die Einstellungen und die automatische Synchronisierung aus- und wieder einstellen, dann passt es. Anderer Timeserver bringt auch nix ab dem nächsten Neustart.

Mit Linux Mint 18 passiert das nicht (im Dual Boot auf einer Ssd)...

Hatte zuerst die Mobo Batterie im Blick, mit einer neuen hat sich aber nix geändert [emoji15] 

Jemand 'ne Idee?

Gruß, 

Ralph 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bandicoot (4. Juli 2016)

Schau mal im BIOS ob deine Zeit dort stimmt, kann ja sein das die Boardbatterie leer ist und er so deine Einstellungen auf Werk setzt, wenn du den Strom vom PC trennst.

Stimmt deine Zeitzone?

Könnte sein das dies auch unterr Win10 funktioniert. Windowspage - Datum und Uhrzeit - BIOS/CMOS-Zeit als UTC-Zeit festlegen


----------



## Abductee (4. Juli 2016)

Da hat dein Linux schuld.
Linux ändert die Boardzeit auf GMT 0 und stellt sich die Uhrzeit dann je nach Land im Userprofil.
Dein Windows übernimmt dann die Uhrzeit vom Bios.


----------



## noIDeaFORaNAme (4. Juli 2016)

Die Batterie ist schon gewechselt! Im BIOS ist die richtige Zeit eingestellt.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MDJ (4. Juli 2016)

Habe das selbe Problem bei meinem Testsystem. Kommt bei mir oft vor, wenn das System länger aus ist. Uhrzeit im BIOS ist ebenfalls immer korrekt, nur im Win10 ist es dann falsch. Keine Ahnung wieso. Da es nur ein testsystem ist, finde ich es nicht schlimm. Gründe dafür würden mich aber schon interessieren.


----------



## Willie666 (4. Juli 2016)

Ich hatte das auch schon. Wechsel mal den Uhrzeitserver im Windows:

Bild: unbenanntltk0h.jpg - abload.de 

Der sollte eigentlich die Uhrzeit auch über den Neustrart behalten.


----------



## noIDeaFORaNAme (4. Juli 2016)

Willie666 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das auch schon. Wechsel mal den Uhrzeitserver im Windows:
> 
> Bild: unbenanntltk0h.jpg - abload.de
> 
> Der sollte eigentlich die Uhrzeit auch über den Neustrart behalten.


Genau das habe ich schon versucht...  jedesmal das gleiche Ergebnis [emoji36] 

Uhrzeit ist falsch nach einem Neustart.

Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass wohl ab und an die Rechtevergabe für die Zeitsynchronisation kaputt ist und als Administrator ausgeführt werden muss. Bloß wie bekomme ich das hin.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bandicoot (4. Juli 2016)

Stell doch in der Aufgabenplanung\Microsoft\Windows\Time Synchronization ->Rechts Klick auf SincronizeTime ->Eigenschaften->unter der Reiterkarte Trigger->Bearbeiten und bei Aufgabe Starten auf "Beim Start" stellen.

Jetzt sollte dein W10 bei jeden start die Zeit mit dem Netz abgleichen.


Du könntest evtl den Zeitabgleichinterval mit der Internetzeit verkürzen über die Registy.

Hkey_Local_Machine\System\ControlSet001\Services\W32Time\TimeProviders\NtpClient

Sofern nicht vorhanden:
Neuer DWORD Name: SpecialPollInterval

Dort dann den Dezimalwert für die Sekundenanzahl eintragen.

Sollte auch klappen.


----------



## noIDeaFORaNAme (12. Juli 2016)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Stell doch in der Aufgabenplanung\Microsoft\Windows\Time Synchronization ->Rechts Klick auf SincronizeTime ->Eigenschaften->unter der Reiterkarte Trigger->Bearbeiten und bei Aufgabe Starten auf "Beim Start" stellen.
> 
> Jetzt sollte dein W10 bei jeden start die Zeit mit dem Netz abgleichen.



Mit der Aufgabenplanung hat es funktioniert! Danke!


----------

